# Parasitic Draw - '05 Murano - Fuse 38 Audio



## jonhirschman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, Just replaced a perfectly good battery and found out the battery wasn't bad but I have a parasitic draw to hunt down.

I didn't even know what a parasitic draw was prior to today, but with a little research and a few youtube videos I was able to determine that my alternator was good and I had a parasitic draw.

I checked all the fuses and identified fuse 38 "audio" (have bose without nav murano) and the culprit. With multimeter there was a 2.25 amp draw until #38 was removed, then it dropped down to .47 amp. Based on one of the videos I watch it is my understanding that anything under .5 is ok.

So I identified the problem and associated Circuit but now I am stuck. Looking at the wiring diagram from the service manual but it is very confusing.

If anyone can give me some next step or hints I would appreciate it. Is it most likely some type of relay problem?


----------



## jonhirschman (Jul 27, 2014)

Checked everything on the circuit. I seems to be the radio (not the amp or the subwoofer). Unplugged everything and as soon as I plugged in just the radio (connector m44 I think) without amp or subwoofer connected the draw increased again. Ordered a new (used radio) from a salvage yard. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------

